# 3 Gallon Mr. Aqua Vertical Build!



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just started my 3 gallon Mr. Aqua Pico. all thats in there now is some live rock and live sand.

Equipment:

3 gallon Mr. Aqua vertical bowfront

LED Moonlight

Livestock:

6 lbs Fiji Live Rock

6 lbs Live Sand

2 Cerith snails

This tank is going to have a par38 led lamp over it and I am planning on having it a mostly sps and chalice tank. Since its small I can spend money on the expensive chalice frags.

AC50 and heater will be here next friday. Also planning on an ATO with Kalk


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

You've done sw before right? SPS in a pico isn't like when they are in larger tanks. Deffinitly possible but you will have to work on keeping the tank clean and stable. Im sure the ATO and kalk will help though.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I only have a pico and my piranha cube so it shouldn't be a problem with upkeep. I should be able to grow SPS with the equipment I am getting. The light and the ATO of a big part of sustaining them in a pico.

I dont think I am going to do any fish but am looking different types of shrimp either a wenerae mantis or skunk cleaner shrimp. I am going to pick one large shrimp or a pair of medium shrimp.

Cluster are you a member on nano-reef?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

klink67 said:


> I only have a pico and my piranha cube so it shouldn't be a problem with upkeep. I should be able to grow SPS with the equipment I am getting. The light and the ATO of a big part of sustaining them in a pico.
> 
> I dont think I am going to do any fish but am looking different types of shrimp either a wenerae mantis or skunk cleaner shrimp. I am going to pick one large shrimp or a pair of medium shrimp.
> 
> Cluster are you a member on nano-reef?


A fish that would be good for that tank size would be a yellow clown goby. Something like pom pom shrimp or sexy shrimps would be cool. My username is sean-820 at NR though im have mayby 100 posts since I joined it in 08.

With an ATO you just have to be sure to keep up with waterchanges to keep the tank clean since there won't be any skimmer. With the tank being only 3g changing 0.5-1g at a time every week or so could work with sps but 3g tanks are alot easier to crash then larger tanks so don't slack on maitnence.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Whats the light on it in the second pic?


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Its a cheap led moonlight that I bought on ebay for $5. I dont have a lot of spare equipment to work with since I am at school.

I have had saltwater tank ever since 2005 with my 36 gallon lionfish tank, then my aquapod 12 frogfish reef, 5.5 gallon reef, and now a 3 gallon.

I always struggled between having a piranha tank or a reef aquarium and now I have both. It is going to be kind of tuff getting both my planted tank and pico stocked.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have decided that this is going to be a maxi mini/sps tank. Also going to have a trio of sexy shrimp or some king of cool nem shrimp.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Those maxi minis are sick,
I have a few myself,

They are super cool and colorfull


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I want some of them, From what I hear they do fine in softcoral/lps conditions and don;'t need high lightign or filtrtation like some anemonies correct?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

good luck


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Any updates? Im specificaly interested in how you like the par38 and a pic with it if possible.


----------

